# What to do?



## Need2talkaboutit (Mar 14, 2013)

I know my wife has been unfaithful in the past and I believe she is being unfaithful again. Is there something I can do to track her pages visited on her iPad? She is pretty diligent clearing her history. I did purchase a VAR earlier today.... Any other suggestions? I guess you could say that I am preparing to pick up the pieces of my soon to be shattered life.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I really hope you are wrong. But suspect you are right, sadly.


----------



## cpacan (Jan 2, 2012)

Try and search for ipad in this thread:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/50563-anyone-interested-evidence-gathering-thread.html


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Click on general settings, safari, Bottom click on advanced, then website data.

It will not give you the history, but will show you sites visited that collected cookies or just data. It might help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Edit: even if she clears her history you can see this data


----------



## mountaingirl00 (Feb 22, 2012)

You can install a key logger. Look it up on line. There a few differnet kinds. I installed "Refrog" and caught my husband cheating. The software runs in the back ground and she will not know it is there. You'll be able to track web pages, chats, words typed, etc. Good luck and I'm sorry!


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

If she is clearing everything there is nothing much you can do besides installing a keylogger on her ipad. Keep using the VAR, and buy another VAR so that you can listen to one while the other is in place.

Check phone bills. Does she have a FB? Email account? Set up a fake account and request to be added as a friend. Is she going to stores, shopping, and other places at odd times and for extended period of times?

Any girls nights out, sleep overs (her mom's, friends place), any business meetings or late work hours?


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Need2talkaboutit, when you have enuf evidence to confront her, I suggest making sure your VARs are all charged and in the places she's most likley to contact the OM, or a best freind, etc.. 
My guess is, that first conversation that she has, after you confront her (without you there, so tell her your leaving for awhile to cool off) will give you alot of info. I'm sorry you had to come here, but these people know alot about this, so it's a good place to be, when you dealing with a WS.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

My suggestion.... is never beg for the marriage, never let your old lady see you cry.

Bottom line, chicks dig confident men and the sooner you let her go the sooner she will want you back.

And ya, one more thing, stop letting her sweep this sh1t under the rug. This time set some phucking boundaries and stick with them!

You don't deserve the emotional torture and its time to step up and let her go if she can't fix her self.....How in the hell do you expect your chick to fix a marriage when she still has so many other individual issues?

I'm just saying this crap isn't about you, it's about her own crap and why she can't be honest and why her own deceit is easier then facing the hard reality of committing to someone!

As painful as your investigation is going to be , I hope it brings you the validation to take the next step in stopping your own emotional torture.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

If she has cheated in the past and is cheating on you now again putting your health at risk for STD's; why don't you divorce her? If the roles were reversed would she put up with such humiliation and disrespect from you? If you do not respect yourself then who will?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

We need more details.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

